# Umf Ruhla



## delyg (Mar 4, 2007)

i've found an old (cca 50 years) UMF Ruhla watch. can someone tell me something more about this watch!

tanx!


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

delyg said:


> i've found an old (cca 50 years) UMF Ruhla watch. can someone tell me something more about this watch!
> 
> tanx!


All I can contribute with any confidence is that Ruhla were a manufacturer in the old DDR (East Germany), producing mostly basic mechanical watches and small clocks, though I do have an incomplete early 'electronic' quartz pocket watch with their name on it.

Julian L


----------



## delyg (Mar 4, 2007)

potz said:


> A piccie will be most helpful ...


I have picture, but i don't know how to put it on the forum!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

delyg said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > A piccie will be most helpful ...
> ...


See here....

How To Upload Picture To The Forum


----------



## delyg (Mar 4, 2007)

here is picture of UMF Ruhla










so can somebody tell me more about this watch (is it rear, expensive, ordinary....) how much money can I get for this watch!

Thanks!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got these three UMF watches, I paid about Â£10 each for them, all are in excellent condition and run well.

*UMF Ruhla, Made in GDR, unjeweled UMF 24 pin-pallet movement c1950`s/60*










*Ruhla, Made In GDR, unjeweled UMF 24 pin-pallet movement c1970`s?*










*Saxon, Made In GDR, unjeweled UMF 24 pin-pallet movement c1970s?*










How much is yours worth? well as with all things, whatever someone is willing to pay, please don`t take this wrong but personally, considering it`s condition, I wouldn`t pay more then Â£5 for it.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

delyg said:


> here is picture of UMF Ruhla


Given the lack of '15 Rubis' marking, it's almost certainly a calibre 24 pin-lever. The 24 was first made in 1963, and IIRC, UMF (clock and machine-tool manufacturer) -Ruhla became VEB (People's enterprise) -Ruhla in about 1967, and subsequently signed their watches 'Ruhla', so yours was made between 1963 and 1967.



> so can somebody tell me more about this watch (is it rear, expensive, ordinary....) how much money can I get for this watch!
> 
> Thanks!


In that condition, it is virtually worthless. Sorry.

However if like me you like strange old things (I have two calibre 24s in regular use), then you could consider getting it fixed. Bear in mind this will require finding a watchmaker who is not a total Swissophile, and another Ruhla watch to serve as a parts donor. Frankly, it's a long shot.

Here's a picture of my Ruhla Digi 73 (next to an Israeli Nelson Digital):










My other Ruhla is a fairly ordinary Saxon.

And here's a few shot's of my friend's jewelled-lever Ruhla from the 1950s:




























The Russian inscription reads "From the military Council, 1959"


----------

